# V-Plow vs Straight for parking lots



## jeco (Sep 14, 2009)

What is the advantages of a V-plow over the straight ones we use now for small to medium commercial parking lots? The lots we do range from 40' x 80' to 200' x 300'. We need to add a new plow or 2 this year, and would like to know if the V- plows are worth the money. How much time can you save per lot vs straight plow? ussmileyflag


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

A lot of time saved. It works best during the day if you have rows of cars and you can only plow the lanes.


----------



## plowtime1 (Nov 1, 2007)

It sure beats drilling holes in your moldboard for a waanabee


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

I'd never rely on a straight blade these days. Yeah, maybe 1 or 2 in a fleet to do odds and ends, but those trucks have their place amongst the rest of us. I'd be screwed without the ability to scoop, or at least I'd be about 30% less efficiant.


----------



## MidcoastMainiac (Aug 27, 2009)

I agree. I will never plow for a living without a V. My V plow broke down on me last year, so I put my straight blade on and it took me ALOT more time. V's you can put the snow where you want to.

The added feature of V's is you bust open drives and roads that haven't been plowed in awhile.

Mainiac in Maine


----------



## Brad3403 (Sep 8, 2008)

Speaking from experience from using both. If you're getting pain by the hour, the straight is the way to go. If you're paid a flat rate, then V-plow is the way to go. It is considerably faster and you can obviously do more with it. Even with the extra cost it is worth it.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

The Vee is really tough to beat. I would never be without at least one.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

A Vee with removable wings, at least 30% more effecent for around 20% more cost.


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Sounds like a V plow would be perfect for those lots.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Once you plow with a V...you will never go back to a straight blade.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Time to pull out some past glory pictures!


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

One of those: "Why is it snowing when it's 35 degrees??" snows.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

WIPensFan;807604 said:


> One of those: "Why is it snowing when it's 35 degrees??" snows.


Oct. and it was 60 outside when i plowed it


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I just thought you were very *mulch *generous with the presalting. Like the Boss?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

grandview;807599 said:


> Time to pull out some past glory pictures!


You taught the wife well. Almost looks like a professional job.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

B&B;807640 said:


> You taught the wife well. Almost looks like a professional job.


Girlfriend was in charge of that lot!


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

grandview;807642 said:


> Girlfriend was in charge of that lot!


Knew it was somebody...we know you don't leave the house unless it's above 70* and Timmy's has a fresh one brewing.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

I guess I'll add a couple of pics to show the V's stacking capabilities! This pile you see is 100% mine, done by the plow and truck shown. wesport


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

Brad3403;807430 said:


> Speaking from experience from using both. If you're getting pain by the hour, the straight is the way to go. If you're paid a flat rate, then V-plow is the way to go. It is considerably faster and you can obviously do more with it. Even with the extra cost it is worth it.


and I some times wonder why people don't trust contractors!
you should always do whats most efficient for your customer, If your paid hourly just charge more an hour


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

BigLou80;808870 said:


> and I some times wonder why people don't trust contractors!
> you should always do whats most efficient for your customer, If your paid hourly just charge more an hour


Sad, but true.


----------



## jeco (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks for all the feedback. Helped alot


----------



## Brad3403 (Sep 8, 2008)

BigLou80;808870 said:


> and I some times wonder why people don't trust contractors!
> you should always do whats most efficient for your customer, If your paid hourly just charge more an hour


I was talking as a subcontractor. I guess I should have made it more clear so you understood that.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Yeah I don't think anybody is trying to rip anyone off by using a v plow and charging accordingly. They cost more and so do the trucks that can push them, and they're more efficiant. No matter how you figure it, it's earned, not ripping off.


----------



## firedawg1983 (Sep 15, 2008)

very well put got-H20! I would have to agree with that.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

BigLou80;808870 said:


> and I some times wonder why people don't trust contractors!
> you should always do whats most efficient for your customer, If your paid hourly just charge more an hour


,,then show up with a straight blade!


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

I have found that a straight blade with wings will carry more than my v-blade. I get paid hourly so I am not about to put wings on my V-blade! A V with wings would move a crap load of snow.

Both plows have their place. We do a lot of the bulk removal with a straight blade and let the V-blade do the touch up and tight areas.


----------



## Jim Karns (Nov 26, 2007)

Greetings,
My vote is for the v-plow (preferrably a S/S Fisher)....Saves a decent amount of time - in the parking lots. "_windrowing_" is reduced....efficiency is much improved. Work smart- not hard. Just my .02


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Jim Karns;809481 said:


> ... "_windrowing_" is reduced.....


Could you elaborate on that?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

hydro_37;807591 said:


> Once you plow with a V...you will never go back to a straight blade.


I've gone back to straight blades.


----------



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

> I've gone back to straight blades


Out of curiosity, why? I have all straights, but curious why you went back.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

ford550;809716 said:


> Out of curiosity, why? I have all straights, but curious why you went back.


They're about 30% more efficient than V-plows.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Pros' and cons' to both. The determining variable is the driver.....just because you have a more expensive plow and truck doesn't mean you're a stud at plowing snow.

Straight blades give you a better scrape the the v-plows.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

TCLA;810114 said:


> just because you have a more expensive plow and truck doesn't mean you're a stud at plowing snow.


Hold the phone Mr Bigshot.

Who says it doesn't make me a plowing stud?


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

2COR517;809570 said:


> Could you elaborate on that?


When you windroe and the pile gets too large you can put it in scoop and move all that to the end and then start again. Not any faster just windroeing. Windroeing with a V and wings is faster though.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;810116 said:


> Hold the phone Mr Bigshot.
> 
> Who says it doesn't make me a plowing stud?


Me.......


----------



## Ne1 (Jan 15, 2007)

I would go with the Western. I have six of there V-plows and have never had a mjor problem that wasn't self-inflicted. Very reliable and the new ones are very fast like the Boss.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;810116 said:


> Hold the phone Mr Bigshot.
> 
> Who says it doesn't make me a plowing stud?





TCLA;810170 said:


> Me.......


Let me clarify.....if you are talking about *you*, then I have no comment as I do not know your plowing abilities. I will assume they are of rock star status. 

Certainly a marginal to crappy driver (with no eye for detail) can have a set-up to be envious for. Doesn't mean he's worth more $$$ to me or anyone else.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

I went with a new V plow last year, because the cost difference was only about $500 more than a straight blade. Way more productive for the type of plowing we do (small to large drives and small parking lots). And the Western MVP Plus backdrags very well. Right down to the pavement. That saves a ton of time too.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

TCLA;810114 said:


> The determining variable is the driver.....*just because you have a more expensive plow and truck doesn't mean you're a stud at plowing *snow.
> 
> .


Of course the driver makes the difference, BUT call me what you want, my expensive trucks and plows combo'd with my good drivers puts us on top in the area vs a lot of companies. Not tooting my own horn, but its the reason we have the accts we do. Last year I took one over mid season. It was taking 8-10 trucks with straight blades 8-10 hours to do, milking it every step of the way. I'm not exaggerating by 1 hour, its a fact. I put 3 V's and 1 straight blade on the lot and we turned it into a 4-5 hour push, no joke.

We were brought in b/c it was a job that was bid seasonal, and the maint company was paying subs hourly and losing his ass. By the end of the year he was making $$ hand over fist and so was I. Our expensive trucks and plows were worth it to him.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

got-h2o;810241 said:


> Of course the driver makes the difference, BUT call me what you want, my expensive trucks and plows combo'd with my good drivers puts us on top in the area vs a lot of companies. Not tooting my own horn, but its the reason we have the accts we do. Last year I took one over mid season. It was taking 8-10 trucks with straight blades 8-10 hours to do, milking it every step of the way. I'm not exaggerating by 1 hour, its a fact. I put 3 V's and 1 straight blade on the lot and we turned it into a 4-5 hour push, no joke.
> 
> We were brought in b/c it was a job that was bid seasonal, and the maint company was paying subs hourly and losing his ass. By the end of the year he was making $$ hand over fist and so was I. Our expensive trucks and plows were worth it to him.


When I used the word "you", I meant it collectively......not specifically. Generally speaking if you will.

I'll take your word that you are good at what you do ~ I have no reason to think otherwise.


----------



## Dan s (Sep 17, 2009)

got-h2o;808650 said:


> I guess I'll add a couple of pics to show the V's stacking capabilities! This pile you see is 100% mine, done by the plow and truck shown. wesport


thats how you do it! lol


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

> Debatedly (is that a word?) can carry more snow than a V (minus wings) but you can still angle the plow (which you can't with a V) while carrying that snow.


well that puts a rest to the post count=intelligence argument, debatedly, really? lol, try this word: arguably can carry more snow...

well my brother calls himself the snow slayer cause he gets to run around with his fancy smancy blizzard plow, but im just gonna go get some shiny new boss wings for my 9'2" V and revoke his slayer status and take that for myself, hell i came up with it in the first place. and who cares how wide it is, my truck is as long as an ocean liner, might as well take up the lane next to me!!


----------



## eaglegrounds (Sep 22, 2009)

Ne1;810172 said:


> I would go with the Western. I have six of there V-plows and have never had a mjor problem that wasn't self-inflicted. Very reliable and the new ones are very fast like the Boss.


6! I have never owned a plow bigger than the one on my mower, and that was free! You should invest in one for me, ill gladly take it!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Am I allowed to post in this thread?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Mark Oomkes;812152 said:


> Am I allowed to post in this thread?


----------



## lawnprolawns (Oct 31, 2008)

Mark Oomkes;812152 said:


> Am I allowed to post in this thread?


Do it.


----------

